# Just a lazy buckling or cause for concern?



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! I need all your expert advice again! So my buck has always been very docile since I got him at a month old. Well now he is going to be 5 months in a week! He is 100# and very lazy! I have never met a kid so lazy.. I've also never met such a large kid but I figured that's just cuz he's a buck?

Anyway, this buck is so lazy he doesn't even want to eat the alfalfa out of the hanging feeder I just had made for him.. He will eat some when i first put it out then goes and lays down and waits for me to take it out and put it on the ground so he can lay next to it. He walks very slow, I hardly ever see him run except at feeding time. He doesn't play much and when he does try to play he just seems like the awkward kid that doesn't know what he's doing.. He moves slower than the other kids, doesn't jump and kick like the other kids..

Is this normal? Do I have a very docile buck or should I be concerned about him?

Like I said, this is not a change in his behavior, just today when he was laying down I realized my fat 3 year old wether has more energy then him and it made me wonder...

So any advice is greatly appriciated!
Thank you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a big 5 month old!! ...

start by getting his temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range. Have a fecal done...sometimes they have worms that slow them down but not necessarly make the sick or poopy butts...
also check for anemia...if he is anemic that will make him lethargic as well..

and in the mean time...begin Vit B complex shots daily..for a week see if that helps...

doeshe have access to loose minerals? are there any outward signs of deficiency such as coarse coats, fading color...weak "ankles" fish tail...ect...
hes pooping berries and peeing fine...?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a big boy, yes, bucks can grow fast.

Check his lower inner eyelids and gum coloring, is it pale pink or white? Or good dark pink(red)?

Get a fecal for worms and cocci.

Any lice? Itching?

Get a temp on him in case.

It isn't normal for him to be that docile and lazy.

Is he weak in any limbs at all? Stargazing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, we were writing at the same time.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so I also might add that I ran through a terrible bout of cocci with him not too long ago.. It took a long time to get his poo back to normal, I started him with sulfadimethoxine and when that didn't work I got him baycox. But his next fecal is not supposed to be until Thursday since he got his last dose of baycox on the 18th. He did not have any other parasites on his fecal though he did have 2 different species of cocci.. And I did deworm him with quest yesterday just because I did all the other goats and I want them to be on the same schedule..

His eyelids are still light pink.. When the cocci first hit him I was giving him b complex and probios daily until he had normal stool. He still has normal berries now..

He gets free choice manna pro minerals, my own grain mixture twice a day along with alfalfa and grass hay.. But like I said.. He has always been docile.. Hes like Eeyore..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't see any lice on him, his coat is beautiful, soft and shiny.. But I know mites can hide pretty well and I was fighting mites on my other goat for a while.. But he doesn't seem itchy or have any scabby areas like my other goat had..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with the above. It's really never normal for a kid to be that docile and lazy like... I have 2 buckling kids right now, if anything I'm envying their energy..LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That definitely is too lazy. I'm wondering if his body is absorbing minerals. I wonder if you need to do more for him. I would try Replamin Plus. If you aren't feeding kelp, I would add that too along with a cobalt block.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

His temp is 103.5 right now.. I wasnt expecting that because he hasn't done anything all day except eat breakfast and when I took it he was laying down..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think it's normal for them to be that lazy, I have 3 bucklings at 4 months and 1 at 7 months and they're all very spunky lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What is replamin? Where do I get it? He doesn't like the minerals...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my "little" guy just wanted to show he does have a nice shiny coat. No signs of fishtail.. Thank you for all the input.. All this time I thought he was just docile because the breeder said his sire was docile..... I hope there is not something terribly wrong...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to get Replamin Plus online. It is a paste. Just follow the directions on the tube. There are some people giving that weekly because their goats won't eat minerals. I buy mine from PBS Animal Health.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I also thought maybe it was his bad hooves? They are not long but he just has genetically bad hooves which I just recently found out. You can't really tell from this 2 dimensional pic but his heels are not long, the hoof actually flares out to the side.. Could that be uncomfortable? Both front hooves do this..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> He is a big boy, yes, bucks can grow fast.
> 
> Check his lower inner eyelids and gum coloring, is it pale pink or white? Or good dark pink(red)?
> 
> ...


His legs don't seem week, no stargazing.. Other than being lazy he seems totally normal.. For an adult goat that is.. He just doesn't act like a kid..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is a different view of the same hoof. The part that is flaking is where the flare is..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You will have to get Replamin Plus online. It is a paste. Just follow the directions on the tube. There are some people giving that weekly because their goats won't eat minerals. I buy mine from PBS Animal Health.


So you think he could be lazy from not eating his minerals? I mix calf mana in their grain because I heard it is rich in vitamins and minerals..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

When is he up and around, does he stand on your fencing? that can push on that part of his hoof. Plus, are your trimmers sharp? I would think that ones that are leaving a rough edge could lead to problems there. Hoof cracks and flaking in most species means a deficiency of some type (just like in people too). I wonder if there is topical stuff that you can put on him to help with his hooves like they use on horses (though I don't know if there are ones that won't make it too tough for easy trimming). 

Do you file after using trimmers/clippers on his feet? If not, make sure you are smoothing the edges so that it doesn't have spots that are prone to cracking.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

The trimmers I used on him last were brand new, I did file him after but the file was so fine I'm not sure it sit too much... I don't see him stand on the fence, I don't see him get up on anything, he's too lazy.. Not like my boer cross kids that I just gave to my dad, he said they are jumping his fence and getting on everything.. This buck is just not a normal kid..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it is possible that he isn't getting enough minerals. The calf manna does not have enough in it to be a replacement for a loose mineral.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Any suggestions for a better loose mineral? Or a way to make the mana pro mineral more appetizing to him? My other goats aren't really eating it either..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know over on Homesteading Today forum, there were a few people who couldn't get their goats to eat any of the minerals. So they went to the weekly Replamin Plus and had great results. I do give it every other week to my goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I kinda hope he's just low on minerals and it's not something bigger.. I'm gonna try to mix a bit in with his grain and see what happens


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My buck acted the exact same way!!! Horribly lazy until I switched to sweetlix minerals and mixed it 2 parts mineral to one part kelp and within a couple days he was a changed goat. He is 7 months old now. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there a store I can buy these things at or do they all have to be ordered online? Is sweetlix a goat mineral? Thanx for the input!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I use the sweetlix 16:8 meat maker. You can go to sweetlix.com and find a dealer. As far as kelp goes I buy 50lb bags from an organic farm. You can order smaller amounts online. I buy 50lbs because I feed it to everything I own (horses, cows, chickens, rabbits, goats, etc) 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

103.5 is on the upper end of normal..just keep an eye on that....

After battling cocci..his gut may need help to restore flora...I would give daily B complex along with daily Probioitics..he is obviously growing!! 100# at 5 months is great!...but laying around too much is not good for him, his muscles or his rumen..

Some goats tend to be lazier then others but at 5 months old we should see playful behavior..and this time of year he should be bucky....you said you took his temp laying down and that concerns me because unless a goat is super ill...no way has any of mine laid there for me to take their temp...so being sluggish could be a sign something is not right and him not getting up to eat, thats not normal behavior either...Thursday fecal will give you answeres for worm load...You have few good places to start with him, the probioitcs, B complex and kelp along with Replamin Plus and a good loose mineral....see about the fecal and maybe talk to your vet about whats going on..he may have a few things you can try...and please keep us posted...OH and I would love to see a pic of him 

OOPS...lol..didnt see the other page : ) he is Beautiful...just love his color...

On minerals..if you cant find the other...any quality cow mineral should be good..like "Right Now onyx"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

happybleats said:


> 103.5 is on the upper end of normal..just keep an eye on that....
> 
> After battling cocci..his gut may need help to restore flora...I would give daily B complex along with daily Probioitics..he is obviously growing!! 100# at 5 months is great!...but laying around too much is not good for him, his muscles or his rumen..
> 
> Some goats tend to be lazier then others but at 5 months old we should see playful behavior..and this time of year he should be bucky....you said you took his temp laying down and that concerns me because unless a goat is super ill...no way has any of mine laid there for me to take their temp...so being sluggish could be a sign something is not right and him not getting up to eat, thats not normal behavior either...Thursday fecal will give you answeres for worm load...You have few good places to start with him, the probioitcs, B complex and kep along with Replamin Plus....see about the fecal and maybe talk to your vet about whats going on..he may have a few things you can try...and please keep us posted...OH and I would love to see apic of him


Thanx for all the good info! I did post a pic of him on the last page, did you want a better one? He doesn't stand still when I try to get his whole body and his cute little head, unless there is food which does not make for a good pose... He wants to follow me everywhere. He is acting a little Bucky... Like umm... Sucking on himself..... Sorry if that is too graphic but that's the only way I can describe it...

Just to clarify, he is eating well, just would prefer if I took the hay out of the feeder and put it on the ground. He gets plenty of whole oats, alfalfa pellets and a small amount of a sweet gran that I mix in because my milking doe is picky.. I bet he would run if I ran.. His Only buddy right now is my 3 year old horned wether who is 200# and slightly over weight so also not very playful. But my wether has plenty of energy, I would not call him Eeyore like the buck..

Just a few days go I removed his Nygmy wether friend who is 4 months old. They would only play when I would go out there and the buck would mount the little wether lol!

I wonder if I could find the replamin and kelp from the same place so I dnt have to make two orders? Or if mixing my minerals with his grain will help?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I did see the pic lol..Guess I missed that page...he is a good looking boy...

so other than being a bit lazy hes doing great...Maybe the B complex and or replem will be just what he needs and a good loose mineral....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I got you more pix anyway! I was out testing my theory that if I run he would run. So I ran up the hill and he and my 3 yr old wether chased me but the old fat wether was faster.. From a young buckling I would expect galloping, bucking, frolicking.. He did none of that like my doeling would if I ran up her hill. He ran a coup,e strides then trotted a few more then walked the rest of the way.. Although it is about a thousand and two degrees out here.. That might have something to do with it?? Give me a sec to upload these pix and u can see his cuteness!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Pix just for you! I couldn't resist taking them while I was out there.







Haha he sniffed his pee..














Much easier to take a pic of him when he's peeing! Haha!







Motion shot! He can run! Lol for a sec.







And peeing again!

I hope these satisfy your pic appetite! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't mind the clumpy poo in the last shot, he doesn't poop like that anymore!  guess I should have cleaned that up...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How come the replamin gel says do not feed to sheep or goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Believe it or not, because of the copper. It is perfectly fine for goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol oh! Thanx 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

At five months old, I wouldn't worry. My kids stop playing around 3 months or so, I doubt it easy for them to keep scaling trees when they're 80lbs.
My bucks never really play and run either, they run at feeding time but that's about it. 
When they're young and light, they play and run way more, than when it starts rolling into breeding season and they're 100+lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Is it possible for a goat to grow too fast? I know that happened to my dog and her legs were painful as she was growing..
LaCie, you are the first one to not be concerned that he is so lazy.. It makes me feel better, but since he want eat his minerals, I'm still going to change that and give him some probios and such..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a fine looking buck Dee...Im sure there is nothing serious to worry about....just cover all your bases ..he looks good...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is it possible for a goat to grow too fast? I know that happened to my dog and her legs were painful as she was growing..
> LaCie, you are the first one to not be concerned that he is so lazy.. It makes me feel better, but since he want eat his minerals, I'm still going to change that and give him some probios and such..


Yes they can grow too fast, but where he's at now does not concern me. He's growing just fine. 
It takes a lot of energy for them to grow fast, so he may be just lazing around catching some energy. 
All my bucks are lazy boys. The doe kids are lazy right now too. Your buck also might not be as high strung as some.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok thank you! And Thanx for the compliment Cathy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Our doelings are bananas compared to the bucks. They run around and bounce off the walls or trees or my husbands back when he bends down for something. Doelings are just bonkers compared to any bucks we have.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya my doeling is you more energetic! She bounces off things and runs around like crazy! She's 6 months old and very much smaller than my buck.. That's why I started to become concerned about him.. And he is trying tot to eat the grain with probios in it.. What a brat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> And he is trying tot to eat the grain with probios in it.. What a brat!


I like probioitc paste...that way I dose them and done...


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine will run you over for probios paste or probios in a drench gun. They love it.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya I always used paste before.. But someone reccomended this darn powder lol now what to do with all this powder! Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What kind of powder is it? What brand?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the brand is probios?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Ah! Yeah nothing I have will eat that lol my horses even turn their heads at it. I use one made by goats prefer and when you mix it with water it turns orange like orange juice and my goats fight over it. That's how we catch a couple of them to give them shots.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe try mixing the powder in molasses and drenching it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My milking goat ate it? And she's pretty picky.. I guess she has different taste buds! I suppose I can just mix it in water and give it to him in a syringe. He's pretty good about that


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So the buckling is a little more active today, still likes to lay down to eat, but not the whole time, it's after he eats for a while out of the feeder. I wonder if the quest dewormer could have made him lethargic?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Quest is a pretty harsh wormer and can easily be overdosed. I have only used it once before on a horse and it knocked the mare down pretty bad for over a week


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Good to know because I was going to give it to my horse.. Now I'm not.. But I gave it to the other goats and gave them the same dose per pound and they are all fine..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He and the little Nygmy wether are the only ones I weighed on an actual scale and his weight on the scale was pretty accurate to the weight tape, the Nygmy was about 10 pounds off


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know several people have used it with no problems but some animals just don't do so well with it. We dosed the horse only 50lbs over her actual weight and she stayed at the vet clinic for 5 says. I just prefer not to use it anymore. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not the Moxidectin making them lethargic, it's the toxins from the worm die off. There are times when is a necessary evil because it is our only new wormer. 

I had 3 goats very ill from Bankrupt worms that nothing would touch just last month. The Quest saved their lives.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well if they had that it's dead now!  none of this really explains why the buck has been so calm and lazy al his life though.. Unless he had a heavy infestation since I got him.. But I would assume if he had it when he was younger he would be more sick?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Some get sicker than others. The Bankrupt worms would have stunted him though. I suspect that he's a lazy guy who just feels good right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He is pretty lazy.. But I felt like my milking doe was losing condition, that's why I treated them all.. She's doing fine, not lethargic at all. I'm keeping an eye on all of them, since starting this thread I have been a little worried..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My young buck was quite lazy when he was young - in fact I think I had a thread about it too! If he wasn't lying around, he was grazing. But he hasn't ever had any health issues and is now my biggest, ruttiest buck. :lol: It's always good to err on the side of caution, just throwing in some encouragement.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Wonder if they get growing pains? I used to get them when I was really young. Mainly in my arms and legs and I laid around because they were just sore feeling. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx for the input and encouragement, I think as long as he doesnt get worse I'm just going to try to keep him up on his vitamins and minerals and see if I can't at least get him to be as energetic as my older wether! Lol. I will keep you all updated, thank you all again!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Just a quick update, I know I have only been mixing his minerals in his grain for a couple days, but he still wants to lay down to eat. I would not call him lethargic, I know some of you said its to normal for him to lay down to eat, but could it have just become a habit? He is eating very well, finishes all his grain and is chowing down on alfalfa right now. His eyelids seem more pink since I gave him the quest, but they are not as pink as I would like. Although I'm sure it takes time to build those red blood cells back up? Still no running jumping or skipping but maybe I'm just dealing with slight anemia now? Should I give him red cell or iron or something? Thank you all for caring about my little buck! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

This may sound dumb, but how can he reach his food if he is laying down?
Do you feed him on the ground?

Edit: Never mind ... (doh!) I should have re-read your opening post. Will he lay there and starve himself rather than stand up? Maybe he just needs some tough love?

Mine are all very lazy _after_ they eat, when they like to go to their favorite corners of the shed and lay around chewing their cud, but they have to stand up, put their feet on a cinder block, and _reach_ to get to their hay and alfalfa pellets.
Based on advice that I found here at TGS, I have all of their feeders and mineral supplies located above the potential "poop level" so they don't contaminate it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Greybird said:


> This may sound dumb, but how can he reach his food if he is laying down?
> Do you feed him on the ground?
> 
> Edit: Never mind ... (doh!) I should have re-read your opening post. Will he lay there and starve himself rather than stand up? Maybe he just needs some tough love?
> ...


I have not tried the tough love thing since he is growing and he went through all that nasty cocci stuff and lost a couple pounds during that.. Also my wether that lives with him is twice his size and has horns so if I leave the food up then the wether won't let him eat.. However I am working on a second raised feeder  also have been looking into a better mineral dispenser, I have gotten some really good ideas from all the folks on TGS!

P.s. my wether has gotten so fat since living with the buck.. The buck is spoiled, therefore the wether is now spoiled.. Not sure if that's a bad thing..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't think anything at all is wrong with this goat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That's a relief! I would be so happy If there was absolutely nothing wrong! I'm still not sure if I should treat him for anemia though since his eye lids are pale pink, but better than they were before deworming??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The goat looks great. Generally speaking.... 5 month old goats that weigh 100 pounds don't have serious health problems other than possibly being too fat. I would consider cutting back on his grain. If cocci was a problem in the past, I would consider a pelleted feed with rumensin, but they get fat on that too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I tried the medicated feed, he won't eat it. But I do not think he is overweight at all


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I can very easily feel his ribs when I pet him.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I tried the medicated feed, he won't eat it. But I do not think he is overweight at all


I can tell you are a very conscientious goat keeper and I applaud you for that, but your goat is training _you_. You need to turn the tables on him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol he may be? But when he wants to eat on the ground he doesn't start yelling at me like some of my other goats would if they were in his position, he just lays down, or walks away, but soon as I put the hay on the ground he eats again. If I didn't have him with the large wether I wouldn't move his feed.. But if I don't move his feed he won't get any and my already fat wether will get fatter  actually today I caught him eating out of the feeder much more! I tie the wether up for an hour in the morning and an hour at night while the buck eats out of the feeder, after that hour or sooner if the buck stops eating (because I don't want the wether tied if he doesn't need to be) then I remove some hay and put it n the ground.. I try to do the best I can for them, I just wish I knew as much as everyone on here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I think if you get another feeder up he will get up and eat. I don't think anything is wrong with him. 

In all honesty I choose the feed my goats will eat. If they don't like it they waste it and bye bye goes my money. 

My goats won't eat any type of sweet feed. I tried several different types and they just left it setting for the chickens to eat. So what's the point in buying it? 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It takes a while for the blood to build back up when they are anemic, so the color won't be where it should for a bit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> It takes a while for the blood to build back up when they are anemic, so the color won't be where it should for a bit.


Thank you, so I don't need to do anything for it? Just wait

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Some of ours we treated with red cell. The ones that were very pale to white we treated with red cell but the others that still had a slight pink we didn't. It has been 4 weeks sense there wormer and the ones that didn't receive red cell look great. They are a really dark pink now.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get red cell it is a horse product. 
It is dosed at 6cc per 100lbs. Give it 1x a day for 1 week, to once a week.
Keep a very close eye on the gum/ eye color though, if it turns a better color, then stop the red cell even if it is before a weeks time ect. Watch the gums, lower inner eye membrane color. You want to see improvement starting before you stop, as it can be overdosed which is bad.

Give fortified vit B complex, SQ.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you! I will see if my local feed store has any in stock. Honestly the buck has had more energy the past 2 days!  he's even eating up all the manna pro minerals I sprinkle on his grain! Is the red cell safe for a milking doe? I haven checked her lids since I have been spending so much time with the buckling but just I case, for my knowledge? Thanx again!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, glad the buck is doing good.

Red cell is iron,a vitamin, it is safe, if the goat is low, however, I don't know if it has effects on the milk or not. 
But if she is anemic, it is best to rebuild her blood for her own health. If she isn't anemic, she shouldn't have it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok Thanx again so much! He seems to be the only one with light pink lids, they are a little darker than they were before the deworming but not much. My local feed store did not have any red cell in stock so I hope they get it soon... Although he is doing really well today! I saw him stand on his back legs to get the hay at the top of the feeder! The reason I say that is an improvement is because he has NEVER done that before! So I would say he's feeling his oats today! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll tell you, I have a black doe who only ever gets a light pink. Never white, but she's never been red like the others. Perfectly healthy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He is climbing on weird things he's never climbed on before right now! And acting very silly! How will I know if that's just his color or if he needs to be more pink?? I heard that pygmys are usually not as dark, but he's a Nubian lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did say they darkened after worming, so he is most likely a bit pale if he is still light pink.

Also check his gums as well, if you haven't yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes he is still light pink, gums were still very light pink when I checked that day his gums are lighter than his eye lids, which one is a more accurate indicator? I don't know when the feed store gets their shipment in but I told them they need more red cell..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Eyelids are more accurate. Mines gums are always slightly lighter than the eyelids. 




Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I tried the medicated feed, he won't eat it. But I do not think he is overweight at all
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


Try a different brand. I have found a few my goats won't eat and others they can't get enough of.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Just checked him again, his eye lids are even darker today! Yay! Most of his gums are purple because of his pigment but the pink places are a little more pink today! He's looking great! Thank you all for all for all your support and advice! I'm inviting you all to do a happy dance with me knowing my buck is happy and healthy because of all of you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes the lids are more accurate to check. If his color is pinker in that short amount of time, you can keep an eye on it and see if he continues to get better. 
If you were giving red cell I would stop now and watch. If it goes lighter, then give more but for now, he sounds good and improving. 
It is always best to have red cell on hand in case. 

You have done a terrific job and I am doing the happy dance, way to go. :hi5::dance:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx for everything Pam!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome


----------

